# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ▣ دانلود برنامه جمع بندی دروس عمومی در 29 روز

## Unknown Soldier

*در میون این همه تبلیغاتی که میشه بیاید 20.000 ت پول بدین تا برنامه جمع بندی بهتون بدیم و اینا،من این برنامه رو گذاشتم تا فک نکنید اون برنامه های پولی کولاک میکنند!!!!!! بنظر خودم برنامه خوبیه.بخصوص مرور ها و روزهای جبرانیش.زیاد فشار درسی هم بهت وارد نمیکنه.روز اولشو خودم اجرا کردم حتی از بودجه بندی ای هم که نوشته بود بیشتر خوندم.در کل توصیه میکنم استفاده کنید.**
****************************************************  **************************************************  ***********
وقت بخیر به همه بچه های گل و درس خون
برنامه جمع بندی دروس عمومی رو در اختیار همگی میگذارم.اخرین جمع بندی  کتابی هستش.خوب استفاده کنید.اون دسته از بچه ها که خوب خوندن خالی از لطف  نیست مجددا مرور داشته باشند منتهی اگه کسل کنندس بهتره با تست بیشتر برین  جلـــو.*

صلوات ها رو فراموش نکنید 

*دانلـــود سایــز بــزرگ
*
*
* 


منبع » ذهن برتر

----------


## INFERNAL

خوشم میاد این برنامه جمع بندیا هی دارن فشرده تر میشن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ah.at

*دمت گرم داداش ...*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *دمت گرم داداش ...*


فداااات.از خود طراحش تشکر کنید(*منبع » ذهن برتر*)،من فقط گذاشتم براتون که نرید پول الکی بریزین تو حلقوم جلبکستان و ...  :Yahoo (20):  فقط امیدوارم بر ندارن این برنامه رو بفروشن به بچه ها.به دوستاتونم بدیدش

----------


## masoumeh_n

> فداااات.از خود طراحش تشکر کنید(*منبع » ذهن برتر*)،من فقط گذاشتم براتون که نرید پول الکی بریزین تو حلقوم جلبکستان و ...  فقط امیدوارم بر ندارن این برنامه رو بفروشن به بچه ها.به دوستاتونم بدیدش


ممنون خدا خیرشون بده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asalshah

وای عالیه معرکس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## SkyWalker313

تشکر فراوان 
من که حیران بودم تو این یه ماه چجوری عمومی هارو ببندم که حل شد
تخصصی رو هم باس یه شخصیشو بنویسم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> تشکر فراوان 
> من که حیران بودم تو این یه ماه چجوری عمومی هارو ببندم که حل شد
> تخصصی رو هم باس یه شخصیشو بنویسم


اره بنویس.خوبه برنامش

----------


## Milad98

*برنامه که حاظره

فقط یه ارده قوی هم باید بخوره تنگش تا تکمیل شه.*

----------


## Amin ZD

ج بندی پایه 29 روز ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
ج پایه 6 روز !!!

 1 روز زبان (خلاصه های خودم ) 
 1 روز دینی (خط ویژه) 
 1.5 روز ادبیات بدون قرابت  و زبان فارسی (قبلا اکی شده ) از موضوعی ها 
 2 روز عربی جزوه ناصح زاده با تست های سایر رشته های 93-94-92

نیم روز آخر هم  یه ازمون عمومی از کنکور های 94 سایر رشته ها که تا حالا کار نشده
والسلام !! چه خبره 29 روز ! یه جا

----------


## iDuff

دلت خوشه برنامه همگانی گذاشتی؟ یه کفشی که برای پای تو مناسبه ممکنه پای یکی دیگرو زخم کنه نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچید عزیز همونطور که نمیشه همه کفش همدیگرو بپوشن

----------


## Dr fatima97

> دلت خوشه برنامه همگانی گذاشتی؟ یه کفشی که برای پای تو مناسبه ممکنه پای یکی دیگرو زخم کنه نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچید عزیز همونطور که نمیشه همه کفش همدیگرو بپوشن


به نظر من که خیلی مناسبه.....برا همه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دلت خوشه برنامه همگانی گذاشتی؟ یه کفشی که برای پای تو مناسبه ممکنه پای یکی دیگرو زخم کنه نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچید عزیز همونطور که نمیشه همه کفش همدیگرو بپوشن


همین نسخه پیچی کفش و اینا رو دارن پولی به خورده بچه ها ملت میدن!! اونوخ حالا که ما اومدیم رایگان گذاشتیم تا همه استفاده کنند کباب بشیم!!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> ج بندی پایه 29 روز ؟ 
> ج پایه 6 روز !!!
> 
>  1 روز زبان (خلاصه های خودم ) 
>  1 روز دینی (خط ویژه) 
>  1.5 روز ادبیات بدون قرابت  و زبان فارسی (قبلا اکی شده ) از موضوعی ها 
>  2 روز عربی جزوه ناصح زاده با تست های سایر رشته های 93-94-92
> 
> نیم روز آخر هم  یه ازمون عمومی از کنکور های 94 سایر رشته ها که تا حالا کار نشده
> والسلام !! چه خبره 29 روز ! یه جا


داداش اخه همه که مثله خودت (قبلا اکی شده ) نکردن درسارو

----------


## ata.beheshti

اقاااااااا 29 روز یکم زیاد نیس؟

----------


## loveooooops

> دلت خوشه برنامه همگانی گذاشتی؟ یه کفشی که برای پای تو مناسبه ممکنه پای یکی دیگرو زخم کنه نمیشه واسه همه یه نسخه پیچید عزیز همونطور که نمیشه همه کفش همدیگرو بپوشن


*اونایی که میدونن این برنامه براشون مناسب نیس استفاده نمیکنن
خیلیا هم هستن که واقعا به این برنامه نیاز داشتن
درسای عمومی که مثل اختصاصیا نیس که نشه براش نسخه همگانی پیچید* :Yahoo (5):

----------


## M.javaddd

خیلی کولاکی تو...

----------


## آن شرلی

منظورش از هر واحد درسی چیه؟ یعنی مثلا 45 مین واسه یه درس ادب؟

----------


## Azadi

> ج بندی پایه 29 روز ؟ 
> ج پایه 6 روز !!!
> 
>  1 روز زبان (خلاصه های خودم ) 
>  1 روز دینی (خط ویژه) 
>  1.5 روز ادبیات بدون قرابت  و زبان فارسی (قبلا اکی شده ) از موضوعی ها 
>  2 روز عربی جزوه ناصح زاده با تست های سایر رشته های 93-94-92
> 
> نیم روز آخر هم  یه ازمون عمومی از کنکور های 94 سایر رشته ها که تا حالا کار نشده
> والسلام !! چه خبره 29 روز ! یه جا


عزیز من دقت نکردی.
تو این برنامه هر روز 2 تا عمومی گذاشته که شده مجموعا 1.5 ساعت که مطمئنا کم هم هست. در 29 روز چقدر میشه؟ 43.5 ساعت.
6 ساعت از صبح تا شب چقدر میشه؟ با فرض خوندن 10 ساعت در روز میشه 60 ساعت. 
نمیگم اینی که من گفتم درسته. چون همینطوری یه حساب سرانگشتی بود و با حساب تلورانسش و تست زنی و ... بیشتر میشه از اون ساعت. اما اینطور هم که نیست شما فکر کنی که این 29 روزه من تو 6 روز میخونم پس دارم در یک پنجم این زمان جمع میکنم. بعله.

----------


## Atiye a

سلام. واقعا روزانه باید ۴ ساعت عمومی خونده بشه؟!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ی صحبت کلی بگم؛من با خود طراح برنامه صحبت کردم،گفتن که ما شرایط رو تسهیل کردیم منتهی میشد خیلی فشرده تر بگذاریم.طوریکه که در نصف زمان فعلی دروس رو تموم کنیم،منتهی چون کیفیت مطرح بوده و مرور اینگونه برنامه رو نوشتن.در ثانی اون خیلیا میگن کمه و اینا،باز هم گفتن که این برنامه صرفا مطالعه و تست همون مبحث هستش.اما شما در روز می تونید تست گرامر،درک مطلب و .. بزنید منتهی نباید تو این زمان انجام بشه.

----------

